# Getting married in Dubai



## Emma36597 (Jun 27, 2013)

Good afternoon 

Alex and I have finally decided to tie the knot at the end of the year  and we would like to organise a small wedding in Dubai.

Any ideas for the Wedding venues? dress? flowers? (I don't know where to start!!)

Thanks 
Emma


----------



## BBmover (Jun 15, 2013)

Congratulations! 

No idea but best of luck......


----------



## Emma36597 (Jun 27, 2013)

BBmover said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> No idea but best of luck......


Thank you ;-)


----------



## beeniesmiles (Aug 8, 2011)

Emma36597 said:


> Good afternoon
> 
> Alex and I have finally decided to tie the knot at the end of the year  and we would like to organise a small wedding in Dubai.
> 
> ...


Congrats Emma- truly wonderful news, and wishing you all the best...

in order to be able to advise you, i'd first need to know your overall budget for the event, how many guests, if you have a time of year/month/day of the week/time of the day preference, as well as what style of wedding you'd like to have. how much food (and what type?) what about alcohol? also, if you have any preferences for what kind of venue (hotel, restaurant, golf club, outdoor tent, beach, etc)

there are many options available so you'll have to narrow it down and have a think about these things before asking for advise because otherwise you will absolutely get lost in the sea of possibilities!


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Congratulations. Well first off to for the 'legal' ceremony, if you're both Christian then you HAVE to get married in the church - most people go to the Jebel Ali church. You can't legally be married anywhere else. You can have a blessing in a hotel, on the beach etc afterwards - many people do the legal ceremony on the quiet, then have the blessing as their big 'do' and the guests don't know any different.

There are several places to look at dresses, Frost Boutique also The wedding Shop.

Flowers, I recommend Garden Gate flowers on Al Wasl road, great quality, won't break the bank.

Be aware, the minute you mention 'wedding' the price triples.

I will leave a message for you with a link to a blog entry I did about my wedding in Dubai and all the suppliers I used. It might be a good place to start.


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

I'm just curious, what if you're the big "A"? - How do you get legally married in this country?


----------



## nicoleooh (Oct 1, 2012)

IzzyBella said:


> I'm just curious, what if you're the big "A"? - How do you get legally married in this country?


I would love to know too- as far as I know you can't?! Unless your embassy does it for you??


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Yup, unless your embassy agrees to marry you, you can't. They're all religious ceremonies. Well the church will still marry you, but they ask that obviously one of the parties be Christian.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

The British Embassy in Abu Dhabi can marry you but I think you have to live in AuH in the two weeks leading up to the wedding. A chap in my office decided it was easier to go to Cyprus than to try to do it here.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

BedouGirl said:


> The British Embassy in Abu Dhabi can marry you but I think you have to live in AuH in the two weeks leading up to the wedding. A chap in my office decided it was easier to go to Cyprus than to try to do it here.


I'm surprised, we didn't find it a hassle at all, it was pretty straight forward and easy to do - the only time consuming part was posting the Banns at the embassy, then having to wait the 30 days. The church did all the attestation afterwards - wasn't a hassle at all.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Chocoholic said:


> I'm surprised, we didn't find it a hassle at all, it was pretty straight forward and easy to do - the only time consuming part was posting the Banns at the embassy, then having to wait the 30 days. The church did all the attestation afterwards - wasn't a hassle at all.


This is if you want to get married in the embassy not if you want to get married in church.


----------



## celticcavegirl (Oct 18, 2012)

IzzyBella said:


> I'm just curious, what if you're the big "A"? - How do you get legally married in this country?


I wondered this myself - what do you do if both parties are A and the church won't marry you? I guess you do it at home/other country or persuade the embassy?


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

The embassy won't. In that case you need to go somewhere, where they do civil ceremonies - Cyprus.


----------



## Jinx (Jul 2, 2010)

British no longer need to post banns (as of Jan 2013) and I THINK the only embassies that will marry their nationals is the Indian one (maybe a few other embassies... but US and UK certainly will not). And yes, at least one of the parties must be Christian (although a baptism certificate is requested it's not required).


----------

